# 2009 Summer Cruising!!!



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello all. I've been AWOL from the board for a while. Sorry about that. Work, kids and other commitments have overrun Sailnet time.  

So now that the 2008 season is at a close (at least for most of us north of the Mason-Dixon Line), it's time to start planning 2009 cruises. What are you planning to do next summer for your cruising?

As for us, two things. First, we're running the Bermuda rally of course. But perhaps more interesting, my small little yacht club has asked me to organize our club cruise. This is what our current thinking is. Starting Sunday, July 12, our "fleet" is going to gather on Block Island, RI. The next day, Monday, we're going to sail to Cuttyhunk on the Elizabeth Islands. From there, to Edgartown, Martha's Vineyard for a few days, and then on to Nantucket for a couple of days more. Then, the slow slog home back west towards New York in the face of the prevailing southwesterlies. If anyone plans to be in the area, feel free to tag along, as we always welcome guests (well, most guests anyway).

So, with that, what are you planning to do next summer? Let's see who has the most interesting plans brewing.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

I am currently winding-down my last company, and by the end of December I will have closed its books. This will leave me with nothing but my volunteering duties to distract from the ongoing outfitting and shaking-down of Sequitur, and will give us much additional time to enjoy sailing the British Columbia coast through the winter, spring and into the summer of 2009.

In May 2009 I hand-over my Power & Sail Squadron Commander's gavel, and in mid-August I complete my term as President of the Royal Canadian Numismatic Association. The next day we intend to sail out from Vancouver on a multi-year exploration with no firm itinerary or schedule.

Initially we are thinking of spending a year-and-a-half or so exploring the west coast of South America and then decide from there where to head.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Michael, nice to see you back here!

Sounds like some exciting times ahead for you and yours. Wishing you the best of passages.

There is a WVYC member, a retired pilot, who took his Spencer 1330 down to Patagonia and back, we've seen his presentations of that trip - quite amazing. If you plan to head that far south, best stock up on line for shore ties. His tales of "2 anchors and 5 shorelines" were pretty commonplace there. I've forgotten his name but could look it up if you don't already know him.

Cheers


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome back for winter sports guys!


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Faster said:


> Hi Michael, nice to see you back here!
> 
> Sounds like some exciting times ahead for you and yours. Wishing you the best of passages.


Thank you for the kind comments.



Faster said:


> There is a WVYC member, a retired pilot, who took his Spencer 1330 down to Patagonia and back, we've seen his presentations of that trip - quite amazing. If you plan to head that far south, best stock up on line for shore ties. His tales of "2 anchors and 5 shorelines" were pretty commonplace there.


We certainly intend exploring Patagonia, Tierra del Fuego and beyond. As you know, the northern BC coast makes a good practice ground for that area, although with respect to scale and population, it is a bit like riding with training wheels. We will be well prepared with multiple stern ties and anchors and ready for steep-to anchorages.

I've had the good fortune over the years to have known a number of people who have sailed and explored in Tierra del Fuego and around the Horn, and there are currently a few here in the Bluewater Cruising Association with such experience.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dan,

I'm planning a trip to Nantuckett in 2009. That's for my wife and I, 4 kids (ages 4 to 12). I was planning to go when the chance of fog diminishes later in the summer (or am I wrong about this?).

Your trip sounds like a fun way to go. Are there other kids on the trip? Which club are you with?

Regards


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Plenty of local bouy races and offshore stuff..then of course our annual BVI charter, 10 days aboard one love, a Voyage 440 Premieir Plus cat with all the goodies!
Here's her sistership we chartered this last June:

























Some sailing action here:
OnlineBVI.net - Video Hosting for the British Virgin Islands Sailing Anegada-Trellis, Trellis-Norman Island


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, at the risk of pissing some of you off, I'm getting ready for my 08/09 cruising season. The boat up here in Toronto is put to bed and at the end of the month I'll go down to Florida to get Breathless ready for winter cruising. Two weeks (I'm getting slower now) to wax the topsides, paint the bottom, and try to remember what's what and then I'm off to the Bahamas. Nassau to clear in then on to the Exumas, Long Island, maybe Rum Cay and of course the Jumentos. We'll stay there till May and then head north again. I much prefer what's below to snow.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Vasco said:


> Well, at the risk of pissing some of you off,


Yup, you're right. I'm PO'd.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Dan,
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Nantuckett in 2009. That's for my wife and I, 4 kids (ages 4 to 12). I was planning to go when the chance of fog diminishes later in the summer (or am I wrong about this?).
> 
> ...


There definitely are other kids involved, and feel free to tag along (all boats with kids are always on the hunt for other boats with kids; how else are the grown ups ever going to get any peace?). Our boat is ruled by two boys, ages 6 and almost 5 (by the time this summer comes around). In the summer our boat becomes a floating toy store, with everything from Star Wars action figures, to puzzles, to movies, to water toys, etc., etc.

Though there definitely can be fog at or around Nantucket, it's not like Maine. In my experience, the fog is not that big of a deal, and even on the days where there is a decent blanket, it usually burns off by mid morning.

This club is called Sheldrake Yacht Club. Though it is a registered "Yacht Club" founded in 1907, it really is more of a "sailing club" than a "yacht club," if you know what I mean.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I think we'll try to head up to Lake Huron in July. Won't have any particular destination, just head north for a bit and then head back home for a bit. Might try an overnight sail.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

How is this any different to the Rocna anchor "buy an ad " debate ?


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

We'll be in the Gulf and San Juan Islands for the month of January but I guess that doesn't count as summer up here in the PWN (!).

We are thinking about taking 5-6 weeks to head to Desolation Sound this summer - we are based in Sidney, BC.

Congratulations to Sequiter!


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*I am looking at spending some time exploring my little section of the sailing world.*

I sail out of the Central Chesapeake Bay and love the area. I am planning on making a few short 3-4 day trips and maybe if I can convince the admiral a 10 day trip this coming summer. I have toyed with the idea of making a Bahamas trip next winter, but that still seems a ways off logistically, as I would either require a month on the ICW or buying a big truck and trailer to haul Aeolus II down to FL. So, for now I will confine my day dreaming to more local waters. I just received my semi-annual boat registration papers so first things first I need to write that whopping $25 check to the State and get my 2009-2010 stickers.


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Dan,
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Nantuckett in 2009. That's for my wife and I, 4 kids (ages 4 to 12). I was planning to go when the chance of fog diminishes later in the summer (or am I wrong about this?).
> 
> ...


Your best bet is September, (less crowds too) but since there are kids involved, I guess you need to go in July or August. I was there last year, along with Marthas Vineyard and Chatham. It is always a good time. Try to avoid peak holiday weekends for Natucket and MV. You might want to reserve a mooring in advance for Nantucket.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Who here is pushing a product they manufacture???


tdw said:


> How is this any different to the Rocna anchor "buy an ad " debate ?


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Who here is pushing a product they manufacture???


Don't know for sure because he never posted again, but if I had to guess I think he misinterpreted the thread as me trying to "sell" people to come on a summer cruise, as if it were an event like the Bermuda rally.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

danielgoldberg said:


> Don't know for sure because he never posted again, but if I had to guess I think he misinterpreted the thread as me trying to "sell" people to come on a summer cruise, as if it were an event like the Bermuda rally.


Well if I did and I'm wrong then I apologise but it did seem to me that you were spruiking the rally which is a commercial enterprise is it not ?

I think it has to be taken in context of the "craig buy an ad thread" which is now so old it smells.

Personally I don't give a rats bottom if you were spruiking btw. It was an apparent double standard that irked me.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

tdw said:


> Well if I did and I'm wrong then I apologise but it did seem to me that you were spruiking the rally which is a commercial enterprise is it not ?
> 
> I think it has to be taken in context of the "craig buy an ad thread" which is now so old it smells.
> 
> Personally I don't give a rats bottom if you were spruiking btw. It was an apparent double standard that irked me.


TD,

I understand the point your are making, but I believe there is a distinction in this case. My recollection was that the BCR was a paid advertiser with SailNet. A quick search pulled up this thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/40659-bermuda-cruising-rally.html

I expect some additional leeway is granted with paid advertisers, although Admin has the final say.


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

For Vasco. You're not pissing me off. While everyone else is sailing I'm elsewhere but in...let's see, in 18 days I'm back to Nassau to see AEGEA. Then, after about three months we'll bring her back to the US for some much needed maintenance. We have had her there for the last two years and, in the fall, will come back again.

Dick Pluta
AEGEA
Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's a thread on a cruise I think mccary was considering!
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/48896-delmarva-2009-a.html

I really want to go!


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

tdw said:


> Well if I did and I'm wrong then I apologise but it did seem to me that you were spruiking the rally which is a commercial enterprise is it not ?
> 
> I think it has to be taken in context of the "craig buy an ad thread" which is now so old it smells.
> 
> Personally I don't give a rats bottom if you were spruiking btw. It was an apparent double standard that irked me.


I'm not quite sure what "spruiking" is, but if I was doing it I hope it's fun. 

I was not promoting the Bermuda rally at all. I'm on my local club's annual cruise committee (don't ask how I ended up there). We're having a cruise to Nantucket, and I thought others here might be interested. It's free, I get no benefit, it has no connection to BCR, and I was thinking only that it might be a good way for a few Sailnetters to get together live and on the water. In fact, the post wasn't really even about the club cruise specifically. I was bored, so I posted the question about what others are doing for this coming summer, and I started by posting what I'm doing (the club cruise). The only connection the post has with the BCR is that I was the poster.

JRP, we did advertise last year, and are in the process of trying to do so now, and a banner hopefully should be appearing somewhere shortly.

I'm a fairly regular poster on a variety of topics, so it's not like I'm using this site as a promotional tool or anything. I've actually gone to great lengths to ensure that I don't misstep with forum rules (to which certain mods can attest), so if my post about a club cruise offended anyone, my apologies. Certainly wasn't my intention.

I hope everyone is managing OK in the snow (if you're unfortunate enough to be in such an area). I'm heading to the boat in an hour or so to see how she fared.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

danielgoldberg said:


> I'm not quite sure what "spruiking" is, but if I was doing it I hope it's fun.



spruik [ sprook ] (_past and past participle_ spruiked, _present participle_ spruik·ing, _3rd person present singular_ spruiks)

intransitive verb 
Definition: Australia *promote: *to promote goods, services, or a cause by addressing people in a public place ( humorous )

[Early 20th century. Origin ?]
As I said last post it really is of no great concern to me except that I did see it as something of a double standard. I saw the link to BCR and on that site saw that you are part of that site. That BCR had advertised was something I was unaware of.

As I said, if I got the wrong end of the stick I apologise.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

We don't plan on totally calling it quits for the winter, and as soon as the Polar Front retreats to where it's supposed to be, we'll be out practicing for next cruising season. Our goal is to make a circumnavigation of Vancouver Island (though we have a ways to go before we're ready for a trip of that scale).


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like it is all sorted out now...but I will just chime in and say that DG has bent over backwards trying not to do anything against forum rules and has PM'd me several times to clear a post before posting...all while TRYING to get sailnet to take his ad money (another story!).


----------

